# Newest setup



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Here is my latest setup for coyotes, broken in properly.
Mossberg Patrol 556, Pulsar XD50A, Palmetto state defense Monolith 556.









Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet...


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Sweet setup!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve D (Feb 5, 2016)

Looks pretty nice....what happened to the 17 wsm??


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great lookin rig and looks like it works just fine.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Steve D said:


> Looks pretty nice....what happened to the 17 wsm??


I still have it but were allowed to use centerfire at night now on private land.

Sent from somewhere in the space-time continuum.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice set up Fred !! Good looking coyote too


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Mmmmmm, that is a sweet looking rig right there. :rain: Sorry, starting to salivate.


----------



## Kyjthomps (Feb 10, 2017)

What is the scope? How much?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Kyjthomps.

That's the Pulsar XD50A.. Google it for prices. Fr3d probably got a deal because he's so handsome.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum Kyjthomps.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Cool, Fred!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Haha, I don't know if I got a deal or not but I am pretty cute.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------

